# How to train dangerous submissions



## Andrew Green (Apr 16, 2007)

The easy answer to how one should train dangerous submissions is "slowly, gently, and with control". Everybody knows this already, though, and people still get hurt, so obviously more explanation is required.

Below are some solutions used by different schools to solve the problem. None of them are perfect, but they should provide some food for thought.

http://www.grapplearts.com/2007/04/how-to-train-dangerous-submissions.htm


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 16, 2007)

> slowly, gently, and with control


 
good idea but slow to one is fast to another and gently is a relative temr some just do not understand .


----------



## MattJ (Apr 18, 2007)

Good find, Andrew.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice find.  Training dangerous submissions is a really tricky matter.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice find but I agre with Tshadow everybody has what they believe to be slow and light so how do you really assume what the other guy is like.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 18, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Very nice find but I agre with Tshadow everybody has what they believe to be slow and light so how do you really assume what the other guy is like.


 
There is no doubt that this is true.  Dangerous submissions need to be taught with supervision and close monitoring.  They also are generally better taught to students who understand going slow, which generally is your more advanced student.


----------



## Freestyler777 (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Co-operative partner drills can be a way to learn more dangerous submissions, such as neck-cranks and twisting leg-locks.  Also, working on flexibility reduces likelihood of injury, as well as consideration for your training buddy's welfare!  People should not be so against tapping in club sparring and I think ego is a lot of the root cause of many injuries in the club.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Apr 24, 2007)

Freestyler777 said:


> I think Co-operative partner drills can be a way to learn more dangerous submissions, such as neck-cranks and twisting leg-locks. Also, working on flexibility reduces likelihood of injury, as well as consideration for your training buddy's welfare! People should not be so against tapping in club sparring and I think ego is a lot of the root cause of many injuries in the club. Just my opinion.


 
What this person said....


----------

